# some questions about darts and red eyed tree forgs



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

What type of lighting do you recommend for the red eyed tree frog? Right now I have floresant lights lighting the tank and I keep the temperature to ~80% during the day and a little lower at night. Do you use the night glow lights for "moon light"? Also what should the humidity be I read that it should 50-80% then I also read that it should be 80-100%. Do they require ventilation? Do you have any other helpful tips in raising tree frogs? I also would like to know the same for the dart frogs what type of humidity do they reqire, temp, lighting Thanks so much for your time I appreciate it very much!!  If someone could e-mail me that would be great [email protected]


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Red-eyes should be kept at around 80-85*F during the same, with a slight frop of about 5-10*F at night. You can use a moon bulb for viewing thme at night and also keeping the temperature around 75*F at night. Humidity should be around 75% most of the time, this also benefits live tropical plants that they like. If you do not have live plants, I'd recomend them. Pothos, snake plants, bird's nest snake plant, chinese evergreen, bromeliads, bird's nest fern, etc. are all good plants for a tropical tree frog tank. Provide a water dish so the frog(s) can soak each night. Your lighting sounds fine, jsut check the temperatures to make sure, also don't know the size of the tank..? Those cheap stick on thermometers by Fluker's aren't good at all. I'd suggest investing $25 on a temperature gun from LLL Reptile or Pro Exotics, I got one about 6 months ago and lvoe it, very acurate and only need one for entire collection of herps. I hope you aren't going to be mixing the red-eyes and darts? Not a good idea, if you are. Hope this heps


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

I just seperated the tree frog from the darts today. Both the tanks have "moon lighting" and plants. I bought the temp guage that looks like a clock and the same for the humidity. They are not those ones that are plastic and stick to the side of the tank. The 3 darts are in a 20 gallon tank and the tree frog is in a 10 gallon. For the tree frog I bought a light that has 2 bulbs in it a daytime light and a night time light as well the bulbs are only 40w do you think that's enough? My one other question that I forgot to post was how many time do these frogs get feed once a day? 
Thanks again, 
Melis


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

For the red-eyes and most tree frogs, feeding them once every other day is good. Darts should be fed everyday to what I understand. I couldn't tell you if that bulb and lighting is ok, check it with your gauges.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Why not use LED's as night lights. The ones sold at pet shops may overheat the tank, especially 10-20 gallons. LED's give off light but very little heat.

M.N


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Well I need the heat...heres the problem for the 20 gallon tank I have a in tank heater that goes under the gravel and it works fine the temp is ~80*F for the darts, but in the 10 gallon for the tree frog I don't I figured that the lights would be enough since its such a small tank, but the tempurature stays at 70*F and never budges. At this piont its too late to put in the heater because all the gravel, moss and plants are already in. I think I may need a stronger bulb :?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Dude is the red eye in a 10 high or horizontal? It needs a lot of climbing as they "fling" them selves at their pray,and a 10 horiz definently doesn't give that. However a 10 vert doesn't give it enough ground space. I would definently invest in a larger tank. I have a 30extra high and my red-eyes love it. If u have too small a tank theyll get over stressed and thats bad.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Are you serious  I just bought this 10 gallon tank. The guy at the reptile store where I bought the red eyed tree frog told me that a 10 would be fine :x How can you tell when your frog is stressed? Does it turn a brownish color or is that a camouflaging thing?
*Melis


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

I would have to agree treefrogs need lots of space. They move mostly at night so it is hard to see sometimes how much they move. I have had austrailian and Indonesian whites and Red-eyes they both took full advantage of a 45gallon space(I have a 90gallon high divided).


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Recomended 20 gallons of space for 1 or a pair, with a 20 gallon tank being the minimum size.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

For adult red eyes I would try to get the biggest tank you can affird. I really like the Pefecto 30 and 40 extra high tanks. Even in 20 gallons they can rib their noses and get injured. When they hunt they tend to pounce quickly and need planty of space. They get injured pretty easily. I have ones come in that rubbed their noses in the deli cup while being shipped. Providing lots of plants cover will help keep the nose rubbing down, but ultimately they need a decent sized tank. Unfortunately pet stores will often tell customers anything to make a quick sell, or the employees don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Well I really don't have to worry about a bigger tank because this morning the tree frog died  and I only had it for 3 days  I am so mad because the humidity and temp were always right!


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Was it an adult or baby? It can be difficult buying frogs form pet stores if they are not very knowledgeable. The frog was probably stressed out and if it was an adult it was probably wild-caught. I wouldn't let this bad experience prevent you from keeping them. If you get one from a specialist who deals with frogs, they can make great pets. They are one of the more difficult frogs to keep, but with the right set-up and a healthy frog it isn't too bad. I doubt the store will do anything about it but I would tell them what happened. Also tell a manager you given incorrect information.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

It was a baby tree frog. I bought it form a reptile place and I went back there and told the guy he gave me anohter one and said if this one died he would repalce it too. He said that the one he gave me now didn't look good either, but in my opinion he looks better then the first one and he is much more active. Hopefully this one will do good.
*Melis


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Baby red eyes can be a little tricky to deal with. A ten gallon is perfect for now if not something a little smaller while you are establishing the frog. It is reallyt important to make sure the frog eats. I give fruit flies and crickets to my baby red eyes and if you think he isn't eating you should move him to something like a critter keeper so he doesn't have to go far for food. After about a month you should be fine, the froglets just need to eat well and get used to their new surroundings.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Ok so I got the second tree frog and he died too  I made sure he ate the temp and humidity were always right. I don't get it the guy at the palce where I bought it said that they both, "Didn't look to good." If that was the case why did he sell them...anyways does anyone live in NY and know a GOOD place to get red eyed tree frogs where they won't die in 2-3 days? The guy at the store said he'd repalce it but I really don't feel like having these frogs and them keep dying its kind of depressing


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know of anyone in New York, but if possible scan the classifieds for an established CB adult instead. It will cost more, but I find that even WC adults are easier to deal with then tiny froglets, especially when they are already stressed out. If you do get more babies, try to get them directly from a breeder in your area and try to get them as old as possible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

*tree frogs*

i'm establishing a tank for red eyes right now, and i can't seem to find any good looking frogs on the island or in the city, i know of a good shop in jersey but you are probably best off waiting for the reptile expo in white plains it is in july http://reptileexpo.com/ there you can find some healthy species, buy more than one as they appear to live in groups, but do not buy more than one from a single vendor, as if you are fortunate enough to breed them you will want the biodiversity, and that is my two cents...[/url]


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the advice...I am hoping to go to the expo as long as my boss doesn't tell me last minute thst I have to work. I would love to go and check it out I hav enever been to one hopefully i can make it!


----------



## Enavas (May 21, 2004)

Just my 2 cents. 

I keep baby redeyes in a 5 gallon tank with a shallow bow of water and a pothos for them to hide in. Feed it every night with fruit flies or pin head crickets. It would be best to spray once a night especially before you turn off the lights. The main thing with baby redeyes is that you have to make sure they are eating and the temperature and humidity should be optimul. My opinion is that if you are new to redeyes, its better to get adults. Even if they are wild caught they would be less likely to die vs a baby.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree with you on that but I cant seem to find someone that has adults.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

*red eyes*

hey i found a herp shop with some nice looking frogs in massepequa http://www.newyorkreptilia.com/ they have big healthy adult redeyes, and some clowns


----------



## aaron b (Jun 3, 2004)

Froggurl,
I also live in New York City. Good luck finding a half-way decent pet shop in the Manhatten, but there are some great supply places (if you need them). There might be some good places in the outer boroughs, but to be honest, I've never looked. The White Plains Expo normally as some good vendors, but there are a lot of wild caught animals there. I doubt you'll find captive bred adults, so you might want to consider getting some more cb juviniles. Hope something here helps.

Best Regards,
Aaron Bloch


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

well, sorry I am so late, I just barely found this topic. Anyway, I too am keeping 2 red eyes right now. One is still a baby, that I just picked up last month from an expo. THe other is an adult I got as a baby. I keep them at around 60% to 70% humidity, with temps around 75 to 80 in the day, and a little cooler at night. THey both are doing very well with this temperature combo. I just have a basic flourescent hood on both of them for lighting. You have to remember that they live under the canopy in the wild like most darts, so they really don't want a lot of light. I mainly feed them crickets, and fruit flies for the baby. SOmetimes if I find some waxworms I will stick them in if they are soft enough. Other than that, just keep plenty of green plants that can support them in their tank. My adult pretty much uses the same plant every night, but he will usually change leaves every few weeks. A water bowl I don't feel is very important, because redeyes are strictly arboreal, so if they could find a pool in their trees, they might use it, but not on the ground. A ten gallon is plenty large for a small red eye, and make sure you dust their crickets. I use water out of my fish tanks for all of my frogs. Works wonders for the plants, and all the chlorine and stuff is broken down by the filtration of the fish tanks. If your red eye is brown, it typically means it is stressed. They are happy when they are a nice vibrant green color. Any further questions, just ask, I always study up ALOT on the animals I purchase. Good luck Froggurl. I hope your future red eyes and frogs do you well.
Ed


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Im not so sure about the water bowl advise, infact i think your wrong :wink:. Frogs absob water througha ring around their anus , and thus need to sumerge that ring in water to hydrate. Darts dont really need to do this because u keep the humidity in very high like in the 90-100% range thus there is alot of moisture in the air. However if you are only keeping the humidity at like 70% there isnt enough moisture for the frogs to stay hydrated so they need to soak. I have often seen my red-eyes sitting with their anuses (sp) in their waterfall so i know they use it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

furizzl said:


> Im not so sure about the water bowl advise, infact i think your wrong :wink:. Frogs absob water througha ring around their anus , and thus need to sumerge that ring in water to hydrate. Darts dont really need to do this because u keep the humidity in very high like in the 90-100% range thus there is alot of moisture in the air. However if you are only keeping the humidity at like 70% there isnt enough moisture for the frogs to stay hydrated so they need to soak. I have often seen my red-eyes sitting with their anuses (sp) in their waterfall so i know they use it.


When my waterfall was working before it started to leak my frog would also be sitting in it its still there now for effect until I think of something else to put there but I put a watter bowl on the bottom and the frog didnt use it for the 2 weeks it was there so I make sure that i mist him at least two times a day and very thouroughly and hes been doing just fine so I would have to agree that the red eyes dont need a water bowl since they spend most of ther time in hihg places 



Mantellaprince20 said:


> well, sorry I am so late, I just barely found this topic. Anyway, I too am keeping 2 red eyes right now. One is still a baby, that I just picked up last month from an expo. THe other is an adult I got as a baby. I keep them at around 60% to 70% humidity, with temps around 75 to 80 in the day, and a little cooler at night. THey both are doing very well with this temperature combo. I just have a basic flourescent hood on both of them for lighting. You have to remember that they live under the canopy in the wild like most darts, so they really don't want a lot of light. I mainly feed them crickets, and fruit flies for the baby. SOmetimes if I find some waxworms I will stick them in if they are soft enough. Other than that, just keep plenty of green plants that can support them in their tank. My adult pretty much uses the same plant every night, but he will usually change leaves every few weeks. A water bowl I don't feel is very important, because redeyes are strictly arboreal, so if they could find a pool in their trees, they might use it, but not on the ground. A ten gallon is plenty large for a small red eye, and make sure you dust their crickets. I use water out of my fish tanks for all of my frogs. Works wonders for the plants, and all the chlorine and stuff is broken down by the filtration of the fish tanks. If your red eye is brown, it typically means it is stressed. They are happy when they are a nice vibrant green color. Any further questions, just ask, I always study up ALOT on the animals I purchase. Good luck Froggurl. I hope your future red eyes and frogs do you well.
> Ed


Thanks for the info it was helpful! Where do you think a good place would be to get some more I had two but it was really stressed since i bought it from the expo and died right away I love these frogs they are my favorite I want to raise babies but i am not sure how to go about it because i had three and they died  i also wanted to see if you have ever tried to breed yours i am interested in doing that as well. How do you tell the males from the females? Its hard to find correct info on these frogs. thanks for your time


----------

